# püspök szó eredete



## franknagy

Gr. επίσκοπος  -> US. bishop -> Hu. püspök;
Gr. Πεντηκοστή -> US. Pentecost -> Hu. pünkösd. 

Is there anybody who can explain the strange change of vowels?

The mixup of consonants in very funny, too.
I think when our pagan ancestors met the Greek missionaries competing with those sent from Rome
the original Greek words twisted their language.

Regards
   Frank


----------



## Zsanna

The online Etimological dictionary (available in the Hungarian Resources) may help:

"A magyar szó közvetlen forrása a német Bischof ófelnémet biskop előzménye, illetve ennek tájnyelvi piskup változata lehetett. A magyarban hangrendi illeszkedés, hangátvetés, majd labializáció következett be: piskup đ piskep đ pispek đ püspök."

(Although it maybe worth mentioning that it did not arrive straight from the Greek into any of the main European languages but through Latin...)


----------



## Olivier0

As for the change of vowels pispek>püspök, the same dictionary also mentions "_labializálódással_" pinkest > pünköst/pünkösd.
Labialization is not surprising in Hungarian, judging from the variation betwenn dialects nowadays (Szöged hírös város).
-- Olivier


----------



## franknagy

Thank you for the answers.
Frank


----------

